

Want to buy the largest video game collection in the world? - smacktoward
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/06/want-to-buy-the-largest-video-game-collection-in-the-world/

======
bane
Another huge collection is John Hancock's, he's a frequent guest on various
retrogaming shows.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR-
mRPh23n0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR-mRPh23n0)

